# Looking for business partners in Australia



## Momentis (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi all I'm a Newbie here

I am a Senior Director for Momentis, I'm looking for business partners in Australia. I am an Australian citizen living in Ireland, currently marketing a product here in Ireland called the EnergyMizer.If you want to know more, contact me. Or visit energymizerireland dot com

Thanks for reading.....

Andy


----------

